# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  A ka konspiracion kundër Shqipërisë?

## BARAT

Ja ç'fare do te ndodhi!!!
Masonet ne Shqiperi!!!
Soros nje nga masonte me te pasur ne bote me ane te Fondacionit te tij
do te kontrolloje politiken e vendeve te lindjes.
Shoqata Masone "Rothschild" dhe Quantum Fund di Soros, investojne per rrezimin e pushteteve, por le te ecim me hapa.
Ne Shqiperi:
1- Vellai i Edi Rames nje nga kreret e Fondacionit Soros.
2- Fondacionit Soros investon ne Organizata si MJAFT e Aksioni Civil.
3- MJAFT lufton per rrezimin e Nanos dhe largimin e tij,
por hesht ndaj Edi Rames
4- Vjen Edi Rama (siç pritej)
5- Nano e Berisha shohin rrezikun Edi dhe krijojne Aleance
Kjo eshte situata sot.
Po neser?
1- Edi Rama fiton zgjedhjet e Tiranes ka rrugen e hapur, per te qeverisur Tiranen sot dhe me vone te behet Kryeminister,
si rrjedhoje Zoteria me Unaze te Zeze, do te marre urdherat e Masoneve.

Mos thoni qe nuk e dinim!!!


[ Edited Mon Jan 22 2007, 04:46PM ]

marre nga
http://www.shkodraonline.com/e107_pl...wtopic.php?118

----------


## BARAT

Masonet e shqiperise

Kristi Pinderi - “Esnafët” e mesjetës së hershme në Europë, ata që zotëronin mjeshtërinë e ndërtimit, atëherë elitare, u organizuan shumë organikisht në grupe që u shndërruan në sekrete, po aq kollaj sa edhe u krijuan! Templarët e mëvonshëm, kalorësit idealistë që e nisën misionin e tyre në mbrojtje të simboleve të krishtera në varfëri të plotë, përfunduan duke u përndjekur ndërsa kishin vënë pa mund pasuri të jashtëzakonshme për kohën, në kundërshtim me përkushtimin që kishin ndërmarrë fillimisht për të ruajtur “modestinë” materiale të doktrinës së krishterë. E gjithë kjo histori disa shekullore u bë padashur, në të njëjtën mënyrë të thjeshtë organike sic kishte nisur, në lëndën e parë të përfytyrimeve dhe imagjinatës gati të shfrenuar të njerëzve të etur për pak sekret. Njërëz që në kohët moderne, të zotëruar sidomos nga masmedia, janë vërtet të shumtë.

mason.gifEsnafët e mesjetës, ata që zotëronin profesionin e ndërtuesve të objekteve fetare por dhe jo fetare, shumë prej të cilave ekzistojnë edhe sot në Europë, u quajtën masonë dhe historia që i shoqëroi deri në shekullin e 21-të është një histori e tejmbushur me dilema, pyetje pa përgjigje dhe sekrete…

Ose të paktën ky ishte përfytyrimi i shqiptarëve që kishin lexuar më së pakti “Kodin e Da Vincit”, apo “Engjëj dhe Djaj” të Dan Brown. Deri pak ditë më pare, kur në ekranin e një televizioni shqiptar me audiencë të lartë, panë pak sekonda nga intervista e parë e një qytetari francez të deklaruar mason, i cili shkeli gati të gjitha rregullat, të paktën universalisht të njohura të sekretit mason dhe doli në ekran. Ku deklaroi se edhe në Shqipëri sapo ishte krijuar një bërthamë e “Grand Orient de France”, një degë e Franko-Masonerisë.

Dy shqiptarë të panjohur, kishin shkuar te recepsioni i televizionit në fjalë, kishin kërkuar të komunikonin me drejtorin e lajmeve të atij televizioni dhe një gazetare e të njëjtit televizioni, kishte “përfunduar” minuta më vonë në hollin e një hoteli duke intervistuar masonin francez që kishte deklaruar se jo vetëm u krijua në Shqipëri një bërthamë masone, por edhe se mes saj ka “elementë” të mjaftueshëm për të ngritur në këmbë edhe një Asamble Kombëtare, e ndoshta edhe një Mjeshtër të Madh të Masonëve Shqiptarë!

Lui Lopes, pranoi të intervistohej nga revista MAPO. “Tashmë ekzistojnë kushtet për të marrë parasysh themelimin e një Urdhri Masonik në Shqipëri”, thotë ai në këtë intervistë për MAPO. Ne kontaktuam me telefon një numër kontakti të vendosur në faqen zyrtare të Grand Orient de France godf.org. Ishte një pasdite, kur ora kishte kaluar 18.00 dhe sipas njoftimit në internet zyra duhet të ishte e mbyllur. Por pas ziles së dytë, një zë i prerë përgjigjet dhe pasi kërkojmë të kontaktojmë me zotin Rui Lopes, që kryen Brenda urhdërit rolin e një “Ministri” të punëve të jashtme, përgjigja ishte fare e thjeshtë dhe nuk kërkonte asnjë sqarim: “Prisni ju lutem, në linjë”…

Po aq e thjeshtë ishte dhe përgjigja e Lopes: “Patjetër, mi nisni pyetjet me e-mail”. Të nesërmen, përgjigjet e tij kishin përfunduar, ndonëse të shkurtra, herë herë ta paqarta dhe sigurisht të përgjithshme.

Një gjë është e sigurt: nëse ajo që Lopes thotë është e vërtetë, atëherë masonët shqiptarë janë “artistë, gazetarë, politikanë, njerëz të universitetit si dhe përfaqësues të profesioneve liberale”.

----------


## BARAT

Një libër publicistik, realist, në mbrojtje të vlerave të luftës së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës

Gazetari i Britanisë së Madhe, Xhejms Pettifer, i njohur për sipmatinë e tij lidhur me luftën e drejtë të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, gjatë viteve 1998-1999, ka botuar librin ”Ekspresi i Kosovës”, libër me komente, analiza, vështrime dhe reportazhe nga koha e luftës në Kosovë.
I udhëhequr nga kredoja origjinale krijuese dhe nga gjykimi realist, lidhur me zhvillimet në Kosovë, në prag të luftës dhe gjatë kohës së luftës, gazetari anglez, zotëriu, Petifer, në librin e tij ka zbuluar disa fakte shumë interesante të qëndrimeve të anjohura të qarqeve të caktuara vendore dhe ndërkombëtare për dhe kundër UÇK-së.
Duke i bërë një analizë të hollësishme zhvillimeve politike gjatë dekadës së fundit të shekullit të kaluar në rajon dhe veçmas në Kosovë, ky gazetar, ka identifikuar me sukses të gjitha veprimet dhe prapaskenat që janë kurdisur dhe janë luajtur, nga qarqe të caktuara, kundër Kosovës e veçmas kundër Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të saj.
*Përveç Milosheviqit, sipas z Pettifer në këtë luftë ishte kyçur edhe organizata katolike italiane ”Shën Egjidio”, pastaj organizata e quajtur antikomuniste ”Opus Dei”, të cilat kishin shërbimet e tyre sekrete në mesin e disa prifërinjve dhe politikanëve të Kosovës. Këto organizata kishin qëndrime ekstreme kundër myslimanëve. Petifer konstaton me të drejtë se ”Milosheviqi e shihte kishën katolike në Kosovë si një forcë pozitive kundër shqiptarëve shumicë dërrmuese myslimane të vendit”.*
Duke folur për rolin misionar, bëmirës, të Nënë Terezës, Gonxhe Bojaxhiut të njohur, shenjëtereshë e shpallur nga Vatikani, Z Pettifer ”ka saktësuar se nga fundi i vitit 1992, Nënë Tereza pati disa punë të sukseshme me regjimin e Milosheviqit në Beograd”. Është e habitshme sesi këtë fakt e kanë heshtur dhe vazhdojnë ta heshtin me mjeshtëri dhe djallëzisht disa nga gazetarët dhe politikanët tanë poltronë, edhe pse dihet se asokohe Nënë Tereza kishte intervenuar që të lejohej krijimi i një organizate humanitare në Kosovë me emrin e saj.
*Organizata masone katolike ”Shën Egjidio”, sipas gazetarit britanik parapëlqente sundimin e serbëve në Kosovë, madje edhe me Milosheviqin në krye, meqë kishte orientim ekskluziv kundër myslimanëve, por në të njëjtën kohë kishte një miqësi të çuditshme dhe të paspjegueshme me Ibrahim Rugovën, i cili në saje të emrit dhe prejardhjes familjare, konsiderohej të ishte me fe islame. Pikërisht përmes kësaj organizate mafioze, me ndërmjetësimin edhe të një prifti serb nga rrethi i Istogut, klani i Ibrahim Rugovës, kishte arritur të ashtuquajtrën Marrëveshje të Arsimit, e cila ishte marrëveshje skandaloze dhe kompromituese, ndër të tjera edhe me faktin se nënshkimi i Rugovës në fund të asaj marrëveshjeje, nuk pasohej me asnjë post qoftë edhe të liderit politik, por vetëm me emrrin dhe mbiemrin e tij.
Xhejms Pettifer në librin e tij ”Kosova Ekspres” ka ofruar edhe disa fakte të reja, për të cilat nuk di sa duhet opinioni ynë në Kosovë. Ai shkruan sesi në kohën e sundimit anarkik të Salih Berishës, për shkak se atje sërtviteshin komandandi i ardhshëm Legjendar, Adem jashari dhe Zahir Pajaziti, të dy ishin burgosur e më pastaj përmes intervenimeve ishin liruar nga burgu. Petifer me gjuhën e fakteve denoncon edhe shumë oficerë të SHIKut të Salih Berishës të cilët bënin tregti dhe përfitonin nga informatat që iu dërgonin shërbimeve sekrete, lidhur me organizimin e UÇK-së. Ky bashkëpunim kolaboracionist thotë Petifer shkaktoi arrestimin madje edhe likuidimin e disa kuadrove të larta të UÇK-së.*
Injorimin që i ka bërë Ibrahim Rugova luftës së UÇK-së dhe legjendarit Adem Jashari, Petifer në librin e tij ”e quan gabim të keq dhe tradhti ndaj Kosovës”.
Libri, Ekspresi i Kosovës, i shkruar nga një gazetar me famë botërore, gazetar i guximshëm dhe i palodhshëm i terrenit nëpër vendluftime, nga analisti i njohur botëror, Xhejms Petifer ka një vlerë të veçantë, sepse është shkruar nga përjetimet e veta individuale, autentike të zhvilluara në terren. Ai nuk ishte gazetar i zyreve që kapërdiseshin në Tiranë apo në Prishtinë, sikur ishin shumica dërrmuese e gazetarëve tanë, përveç gaztearëve të Radios-”Kosova e Lirë” dhe ”Agjencisë Kosovapress”, që verponin në zonat e luftës së UÇK-së.
Vepra e gazetarit Xhejms Petifer, ka vlera të rëndësishme për historinë e luftës së UÇK-së, edhe me faktin se ky gazetar, me kohë kishte vërejtur se trimat dhe trimëreshat e Adem Jasharit, të cilët me kallashë në duar shëtisin nëpër Kosovë, ata do t` ia sillnin lirinë atdheut të tyre.
Kjo vepër e rrallë e begaton fondin e librave publicistike të shkruara deri tani me këtë tematikë sikur janë: ”Jehonë lufte” e autorit Nezir Myrtaj, ”Reportazhe lufte” e autorit Martin Çuni, ”Rruga që më çoi në UÇK dhe UÇKja e Kadareja” të autorit Dilaver Goxhai, ”Tri dimensionet e luftës së Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës”, shkruar nga kolonel Halil Katana, ”Për kauzën e UÇK-së” shkruar nga Muhamet Pirraku, ”Kosova 1999” shkruar nga Nikë Gjeloshi, ”Divizioni i Kukësit” nga gjeneral Kudusi Lame e vepra të tjera që trajtojnë realisht dhe nga dora e parë temën e luftës së UÇK-së. Ahmet Qeriqi

----------


## PRI-LTN

Pak dite pas daljes ne TV te Rui Lopes-it, nje banor i Gjirokastres me origjine nga Suli, tregoi ne po te njejtin televizion nje embleme te lashte (prej bakri mu duk mua ose bronxi) me simbolet e masoneve (kompasin dhe vizoren, ne krahet e ketij simboli ndodheshin 2 *mjelma*) te cilen e kish trasheguar nga stergjyshi i tij, qe sipas tij kish qene pjese e nje dege masonike ne krahinen e Sulit.

----------


## BARAT

Ndoshta ka edhe deshmi te tjera...por nje gje eshte e sigurt qe klane te tilla kane pasur e kane njerez ne Shqiperi...ashtu si kane qarqet greke kane edhe shoqerite cifute ndikimin e tyre ne Shqiperi. Pastaj shqiptaret u kane hapur deren jo vetem cifuteve, po kujtdo qe ka qene ne hall. Ne Shqiperine mesjetare ka pasur komunitete cifutesh ne vendin tone..dhe kete e dine te tere. A jane te ingranuar ata qe kane prejardhje te tille?
Kjo eshte pyetja. Dhe une besoj se po. Besoj se jemi pjese e politikes se pergjithshme globale e cila ka per drejtues jo keta hunjte qe kemi ne ketu, po ata te tjeret qe nuk duken hic.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

PËR TË QESHUR E PËR TË QARË ---ANEKSE POLITIKE

Bravo Korça, ja bëre forra. Është e treta herë që Korça bëhet vatra dhe burimi i diturisë. E treta dhe  e vërteta. Të ishte gjallë Fan Noli, pa tjetër që do merrte rrugën e do vinte një vizitë , pa ftesë, në Korçën trime, të trimërisë e të diturisë. Kishin shum kohë që përpiqeshin të hapnin një shkollë greke në Korçë. Punët nuk kishin arritur deri atje sa të humbte shpresa.Allaversën Korça jonë. Na u hapën sytë, sotë me gjithë këto mjete informacioni, gjynah të mbetesh i pa ditur. Me një frymë e dëgjova lajmin në televizor se, u hapë shkolla Greke edhe në Korçë. Allaversën thashë prapë. Bravo e madhe të takon dhe nga ana tjetër. Po ku është thashë? Shyqyr që u thye këmba e shejtanit ! Ç' ti bëshë ? Kur të pjell kau...të rrojë ! Epo, ja vlen ti marrim me radhë e ti kujtojmë. Ja bëri forra fillimishtë se atje u çel, (siç e dinë disa), shkolla e parë shqipe më 1887. Po pse vetëm me këtë do rrinte ? Më 1909 merr mundimin e bënë përpjekje të mëdha, me ndihmën e miqve të atëhershëm, për hapjen e një shkolle Turke.Shum në rregull, e mjaftë demokratke kjo. Ja si shkruan Z.Noli aso kohe:
 " Nuk dimë në është e vërtetë kjo ngjarje, po më tjatër anë s'është për të mos besuar.Xhonturqit kan kohë që po mejtohen si e si, t'i largojnë muslimanët shqiptarë nga shqiptarizma dhe abeceja ish e para që u mejtuan.Kjo ish dhe është pika jonë e dobët. Kongresi i abecesë s'ish i zoti t'u apë shqiptarëve një abece dhe u dha dy; atëhrë xhonturqit u mejtuan  :peshku: ërse dy vetëm e jo tri ?- dhe bënë një abece të tretë me shkronja arabishte. Po puna s'qëndron këtu.Xhonturqit u thanë grekomanëve : - Përse rrini ? Përse nuk bëni dhe ju një abece ?- dhe grekomanët bënë dhe ata një abece të katërt. S'është çudi që nesër a pasnesër të dalë dhe një tellall nga Mitropolia, i cili të thërrasë që të gjithë të krishterët e vërtetë duhet të këndojnë dhe të shkruajnë gjuhën shqip me shkronjat greqishte !!!"
                                                     Fan. S. Noli Vepra 2. Botuar në Boston më 1909 më 23 mars në gazetën " Dielli "
Dhe sa na u bë qejfi, e u gëzuam kur pamë se kjo ishte një përpjekje e madhe edhe e Arqipeshkopit të Durrësit e Tiranës e gjithë Epirit, Zotit Anastasio. "Për të mos lënë elinopulat në errësirrë ", - u tha nga spikeri .Shum mirë, Alvanopulat që kanë 15 vjet që janë në errësirr të plotë s'ka gjë, s'jan njësoj !Po Arvanitasit që nuk e patën kurrë fat të lëçitnin gjuhën mëmë ? Përse nuk e tregon njëherë  këtë  shëmbull të mirë Z. Anastasios me vëndin e tij ?Dihet se Shqipërija ka qënë dhe do jetë e përparuar, e civilizuar, e qytetërur për të drejtat dhe liritë e njeriut, pamvarsishtë se nuk ja quajnë disa! Kjo është tjetër çështje! Ka të bëjë me atë që kemi vuajtur dhe po vuajmë, e që akoma nuk e kuptojmë.
Po vjedh edhe një shprehje të Berlozit : "Bota do ishte më e qetë po të qevernisnin shqiptarët."

 E reja e dytë:- Sapo pashë se u inagurua një parti e re. PSHA  ( Partija Shqiptare Atdheu ) një parti myslimane shqiptare. Nga fjala e kryetarit të partisë, një farë mullai paskësh qënë ai që u zgjodh, e nuk po ja themi emrin, pra nga fjala e tij u prekëm të gjithë, kur tha : Partija jonë do mundohet me mish e me shpirt të forcojë miqësinë shum të vjetër me Turqinë..
      Ha !!!   Këtë shprehje e ka vjedhur nga Skënderbeu. Nuk e nderon kjo një kryetar Partije.Po ai i dha një shëmbull të mirë Turqisë me këtë. Prite kur Turku të krijojë Partinë SKËNDERBEU. Se ka shum inatë dhe është kokëfort ai.
                                                             " INTERESAT TONA"
Edhe këtu po kopjoj Nolin e Madh. I kërkoj ndjesë.Ja si thotë ai :
- Gjer më tani haheshim dhe nuk gjenim dot cilat janë interesat tona. Ca na thoshin që interesat tona udhëtojnë në Greqi, ca në Itali, ca në Austri. Ca të tjerë të krisur arrinin gjer në marrëzi duke dashur të na bindin që interesat tona munt të udhëtojnë vetëm në Shqipëri,dhe shkaku që s'udhëtojnë është se koka e shqiptarëve s'ka udhë të shtruar. Po tani u kuptua se ,ay që vret kokën për interesat tona është tradhëtor, se interesat tona janë një me të komitetit të xhonturqve. E vërteta mënon po vjen më së fundi. Dhe kështu provohet që interesat tona janë më keq se " Çifuti i arratisur ".Ose duhet ti besojmë Zotit Fatos Nano kur tha: "Rruga e Shqipërisë për në Evropë, shkon nga Athina." 

         - MË MIR VONË SE KURRË !

Dëgjojmë e mësojmë nga televizioni një lajm të ri, jo të pa pritur për mua , ashtu si dhe për shumicën shqiptare dhe të huaj, për mbarë opinionin përparimtar ndërkombëtar. Dëgjojmë se; " Kreu i fesë Orthodokse në Kosovë i kërkon falje zyrtare e publike popullit Kosovar." Ju lumtë për veprimin e drejtë ! Por nuk na sqaron gjë më tepër spikeri se për çfar ? Për rrëmujat e marsit të 2004-ës, ku u dogjën edhe disa kisha orthodokse sërbe ? Për luftën që ndolli politika e shtrëmbër Sërbe , që gjithmonë ka pasur përkrahjen e fesë orthodokse? Këto e shumë të tjera që dimë prej kohës e historisë, mbetën pezull, të pa sqaruara për mua e për shum të tjerë! Nejse mendova, "më mirë vonë se kurrë."  " Koka e falur, nuk pritet" thotë populli. Por nuk dua të mendoj se është një "kalë", për të mbushur kishën e boshatisur dhe ...avazi i vjetër pastaj.Shqiptarët nga natyra janë tolerant dhe këtë e kanë treguar me vepra, sepse asnjëherë nuk kan vlerësuar bindjet fetare para atdheut dhe kombit. Për këtë lufton edhe Kosova. Por si t'ua bësh atyre, që vënë idetë fetare mbi çdo gjë dhe çdo gjë e masin me kandarin e fesë ? Nuk besoj se...Perëndoi koha e tekave dhe e pushtimeve, koha e përdorimit të forcës apo e dinakërisë diplomatike.Koha e kokave të nxehta.Këtë duhet ta kuptojnë të gjithë, edhe fqinjët e kombit shqiptar. Teksa egzistenca e kombit shqiptar nuk paraqiti kurrë rrezikshmëri për kaq e kaqë shekuj, përse duhet t'i trëmben këtej e tutje ? Çdo gjë e ka një fund. Edhe shovinizmi.

----------


## Hyllien

> Ndoshta ka edhe deshmi te tjera...por nje gje eshte e sigurt qe klane te tilla kane pasur e kane njerez ne Shqiperi...ashtu si kane qarqet greke kane edhe shoqerite cifute ndikimin e tyre ne Shqiperi. Pastaj shqiptaret u kane hapur deren jo vetem cifuteve, po kujtdo qe ka qene ne hall. Ne Shqiperine mesjetare ka pasur komunitete cifutesh ne vendin tone..dhe kete e dine te tere. A jane te ingranuar ata qe kane prejardhje te tille?
> Kjo eshte pyetja. Dhe une besoj se po. Besoj se jemi pjese e politikes se pergjithshme globale e cila ka per drejtues jo keta hunjte qe kemi ne ketu, po ata te tjeret qe nuk duken hic.


E kam thene me kohe qe Edi Rama ka cifutet nga mbrapa. Gjithsesi ti Barat cfare mendon per kete, duke ditur se Cifutet dhe Greket nuk shkojne dhe aq mire me njeri tjetrin.

Nje gje tjeter qe eshte interesante ne kete mes eshte prishja e moralit. Le ta ilustrojme kete gje qartesisht. Para disa kohesh u hap universiteti i Van der Stulit ne Maqedoni. Ne momentin qe u hap ky universitet, filloi nje shthurrje globale e shoqerise shqiptare ne maqedoni por dhe e asaj maqedone me vone. Femrat filluan te degradohen, dhe si rrjedhoje, duke qene se femra eshte me delikatja ne shoqerine e sotme, dhe duhet te mbrohet me cdo kusht pasi perfaqeson familjen dhe vlerat e saja, filluan dhe keto te tjerat te zhduken. 
Ne Amerike gjithashtu cifutet jane te "ndare" ne dy grupe, ata ultrakonservatoret dhe ekta te tjeret qe jane ultrademokrate, jane te ndare nga ultrakonservatoret, por mbase dhe financohen dhe prej tyre ne menyra qe as ata nuk e marrin vesh per shthurrjen globale. 

Ne nje artikull qe kisha lexuar para disa kohesh rreth daljes "pa breke" te nje star-i hollywoodjan, thuhej se "me siguri tani 5 femra ne 8 do ndjekin kete stilin e ri per disa kohe". Nga ana tjeter, ata martohen me njeri tjetrin, mbajne gjuhen e tyre brenda vetes, dhe kapin hallkat kyce kudo qe shkojne.
Duke qene se edhe Frojdi qe cifut me teorite e tija te shpifura dhe degraduese.


1) Si perfundim, ne Shqiptaret c'mund te bejme ?
2) Nese smund te bejme gje cfare pasojash do kete dyluftimi greko-cifut ne terrenin tone, dhe cfare pasojash do kete per shoqerine tone ne pergjithesi ?

Ne librin Black Athena, me sa di un behen perpjekjet e para serioze nga nje profesor i njohur i Rutgers University per ta cuar historine diku nga Afrika. Mendoj se Greket jane vec shkalla e pare qe ne duhet te kalojme, ku shkalla  tjeter tashme gjendet kushedi sa here me siper se kjo e para.

----------


## Hyllien

Ketu mund te gjeni dhe titullin e sakte te librit qe flet Barati:
http://www.buy.com/prod/kosova-expre.../39847600.html
Per tani eshte shitur komplet por kerkojeni ne google.

----------


## Darius

Masonet kane konspiraci ndaj gjithe botes e jo me Shqiperine. Thjesht Shqiperia eshte e 'paeksploruar' mire per ata dhe fushe e re per te provuar menyra te tjera kontrolli. Edhe masonerine kishin mangut aty. Nuk do habitem sikur shume shpejte ne listen e krereve te saj te shoh figura te 'shquara politike' dhe pasaniket e Shqiperise. Ne fund te fundit masoneri synon pikat kyce dhe per fatin tone te keq elementi qe i ka keto pika ne Shqiperi eshte shume i brishte ndaj tundimit te pushtetit politik dhe atij ekonomik. Pra masonet do e kene te lehte fare me ne.

----------


## Hyllien

Se di sa te lehte do ta kene sepse psikologjia tek shqiptari "ngec" ne mekanizmat e saj me kyce, gjithsesi morra vesh para nja jave qe Donald Trump dashka me ble nje pjese te madhe te Rivieres Malazeze.

Plus pastaj ke dhe faktorin fe, je i ndare ne tre fe, dhe do jete shume e veshtire te gjesh nje formule qe ti kontrollosh te tre keta lloj individash. Bashkjetesa fetare qe ne kemi ndermjet vetes tone eshte tjeter gje dhe eshte e pavarur nga dominimi i nje strukture te caktuar qe mund te kerkoj te kontrolloj te treja keto. Me Kosoven e pavarur kjo do jete edhe pak me e veshtire.

----------


## Hyllien

*Izraeli, ambasadë në Shqipëri*

	Në një kohë të afërt Izraeli planifikon të hapë ambasadën e tij në Tiranë. Një lajm i tillë u bë i ditur gjatë një takimi të zhvilluar mes zv/Ministres së Punëve të Jashtme Edith Harxhi,dhe delegacionit të MPJ të Izraelit të kryesuar nga, Ambasadori Mark Sofer. Në takim është diskutuar lidhur me bashkëpunimi në fushën ekonomike. Delegacioni izraelit përcolli interesimin e biznesit izraelit për investime në fusha të tilla si infrastruktura, sektori energjitik, agro-industria, turizmi etj. Me interes u trajtua edhe bashkëpunimi në fushën e turizmit kulturor, ku konkretisht pala izraelite premtoi ndihmë për ndërtimimin e parkut arkeologjiko-kulturor të- Sarandës, me qendër sinagogën e zbuluar në këtë qytet.


***Gazeta Shqiptare,   10/03/2006

----------


## BARAT

> Me interes u trajtua edhe bashkëpunimi në fushën e turizmit kulturor, ku konkretisht pala izraelite premtoi ndihmë për ndërtimimin e parkut arkeologjiko-kulturor të- Sarandës, me qendër sinagogën e zbuluar në këtë qytet


...hajde interes hajde...lum si ne per izraelin...hajde hajde c fat qe kane ca si ne ore ... :buzeqeshje: 
Pse s themi ne tani ja hodhem...
Me tere ato zona arkeologjike me rendesi te vecante rajonale, na vikan keta zoterinjte dhe na prmetokan qe te investojne ne monumentin tone me te vyer (?)...nje sinagoge, qe tregon se ne jemi dembabadem cifute? apo shqiptare?

----------


## lone_star

Masonet? Cifutet?
Amon, amon! Nuk mund ta besoj se si akoma sot kur cdo gje ne lidhje me masonrine ashtu si dhe me fene cifute eshte e hapur dhe e shpallur publikisht ka akoma spekulime dhe teori konspirative ne lidhje me ta.

Ne Shqiperi mesa di nuk ka akoma lozhe masonike, Edi Rama mund te jete kokepoc, homo, nudist, i pamoralshem etj, po mason, mgjths atij mund ti pelqeje te jete nuk eshte. As cifut nuk eshte. Eshte ortodoks.

Sa per fondacionin Soros, edhe une kam patur dyshime me qellimet e tyre, dmth cfare kerkojne te realizojne ne Shqiperi, po Soros ka bere shume gjera te mira ne Shqiperi sidomos ne fushen e arsimit. Grupin e fizikanteve qe morren pjese ne olimpiaden boterore te fizikes ku beja pjese edhe une para 7-8 vitesh fondacioni Soros e financoi. Shteti shqiptar as nuk e vuri ujin ne zjarr fare. Dhe raste te tilla ka plot. Ku e shihni te keqen e Soros'it ju ketu?
Kur te filloje te beje gjera te dyshimta dhe te demshme per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret atehere mund te thoni dicka, po jo akoma.

----------


## BARAT

> Ne Shqiperi mesa di nuk ka akoma lozhe masonike, Edi Rama mund te jete kokepoc, homo, nudist, i pamoralshem etj, po mason, mgjths atij mund ti pelqeje te jete nuk eshte. As cifut nuk eshte. Eshte ortodoks


Mesa di ti? Kush jeni ju zedhenesi i te 33-ve?..Kur te japin koncert te sheshi Nene Tereza besoj se do e maresh vesh ti , une e te tjeret...
E kush e di se si jane lidhjet e tij...asnje s flet dot me siguri




> Sa per fondacionin Soros, edhe une kam patur dyshime me qellimet e tyre, dmth cfare kerkojne te realizojne ne Shqiperi, po Soros ka bere shume gjera te mira ne Shqiperi sidomos ne fushen e arsimit. Grupin e fizikanteve qe morren pjese ne olimpiaden boterore te fizikes ku beja pjese edhe une para 7-8 vitesh fondacioni Soros e financoi. Shteti shqiptar as nuk e vuri ujin ne zjarr fare. Dhe raste te tilla ka plot. Ku e shihni te keqen e Soros'it ju ketu?


...po c thua bre loni...te tere qe u muarne me shkolla u bene miliardere si Sorrosi. Sorrosin e di tere bota qe meret me pislliqe, del ti e thua qe eshte rob zoti...Edhe mundet po reputacionin e ka per faqe te zeze. Ke te besojme ty apo boten?



> Kur te filloje te beje gjera te dyshimta dhe te demshme per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret atehere mund te thoni dicka, po jo akoma.


dhe neva na shkojne gjerat per mrekulli prandaj s duhet te shqetesohemi fare se vetem Suedia na e kalon pak per mireqenie dhe shtetet e tjera i veme para...dmth i leme pas

----------


## Hyllien

> Masonet? Cifutet?
> Amon, amon! Nuk mund ta besoj se si akoma sot kur cdo gje ne lidhje me masonrine ashtu si dhe me fene cifute eshte e hapur dhe e shpallur publikisht ka akoma spekulime dhe teori konspirative ne lidhje me ta.
> 
> Ne Shqiperi mesa di nuk ka akoma lozhe masonike, Edi Rama mund te jete kokepoc, homo, nudist, i pamoralshem etj, po mason, mgjths atij mund ti pelqeje te jete nuk eshte. As cifut nuk eshte. Eshte ortodoks.
> 
> Sa per fondacionin Soros, edhe une kam patur dyshime me qellimet e tyre, dmth cfare kerkojne te realizojne ne Shqiperi, po Soros ka bere shume gjera te mira ne Shqiperi sidomos ne fushen e arsimit. Grupin e fizikanteve qe morren pjese ne olimpiaden boterore te fizikes ku beja pjese edhe une para 7-8 vitesh fondacioni Soros e financoi. Shteti shqiptar as nuk e vuri ujin ne zjarr fare. Dhe raste te tilla ka plot. Ku e shihni te keqen e Soros'it ju ketu?
> Kur te filloje te beje gjera te dyshimta dhe te demshme per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret atehere mund te thoni dicka, po jo akoma.



*Shoqëria sekrete e Masonëve në Shqipëri?*
Belina Budini
05-03-2007
Ritual masonik, gravure angleze e viteve 1800
TIRANË  Simbolet dhe ritualet misterioze të Masonëve, urdhrit ezoterik që përshkruhet edhe në "Kodin Da Vinçi", përgatiten të sillen edhe në Shqipëri nga "Grand Orient de France", një nga degët tradicionale të këtij urdhri që e ka patur gjithnjë kundër Kishën Katolike. Lajmëtar për rekrutimin e shqiptarëve në këtëshoqëri "sekrete" ku kanë bërë pjesë edhe shumë emra të mëdhenj në shekuj, ka qenë sekretari i marrëdhënieve me jashtë të "Grand Orient" të Francës i cili ka pohuar se pas një viti edhe në Shqipëri do të formohet një grup masonësh ose siç i quan Rui Lopes, "vëllazëri kombëtare". Duket se kjo është pjesë e një misioni të ri të shoqërisë 300 vjeçare franceze, që daton në vitet e errëta të mesjetës, për të mbjellë bërthama të reja në vendet e lindjes të Evropës ku komunizmi nuk i ka pranuar kurrë masonët ose adhuruesit e simboleve të ndërtimit.

Ndërsa përjeton aktualisht një krizë identiteti dhe nuk numëron më shumë anëtarë se 2 milionë në të gjithë botën vitet e fundit, përkundrejt 7 milionë të tillëve në vitet 1950, shoqëria franceze është një prej atyre që i kanë rezistuar kësaj tendence degradimi ashtu si edhe Belgjika ku këto shoqëri mbeten ende solide, ndryshe nga ç'ndodh me masonerinë anglo-amerikane që ka humbur gjysmën e anëtarëve të vet. Dega liberale e franc-maçonnerie-së është ajo që dominon në Evropë ashtu si edhe në vendet e Amerikës Latine.

Shoqëria masonike

Shoqëria e masonëve e përshkruan veten si një Urdhër që përhap mësime ezoterike jo dogmatike dhe progresive me ndihmën e simboleve dhe ritualeve. Ajo i inkurajon anëtarët e vet drejt progresit të Njerëzimit. Bamirësia është një nga filzofitë e tyre ashtu si edhe puna për përmirësimin shpirtëror dhe moral. Shpesh e përshkruar si një sistem i veçantë moral i ilustruar nga simbole, ajo e prezanton veten si një shoqëri vëllazërore me një metodë të veçantë që u lejon anëtarëve të zhvillojnë aftësitë e dëgjimit, të hreflektimit dhe të dialogut në mënyrë që ata vetë t'i përcjellin këto vlera tek të tjerët. E shfaqur në 1717 në Londër, shoqëria "Franc-Maçonnerie" është strukturuar me kalimin e shekujve rreth një sërë ritesh dhe traditash gjë që ka çuar në krijimin e një sërë bindjesh.

Si të bëhesh mason?

Përgjigjia e parë që të jepet në adresën në internet të shoqërisë franceze për t'u bërë mason është të duash. Përgjithësisht një mason shërben si ndërmjetës për të rekrutuar anëtarë të rinj. (Një mason ka gjithnjë mundësinë ta zbulojë veten, por ai e ka të ndaluar të zbulojë një vëlla të grupit) dhe kur e shikon të volitshme e prezanton kandidaturën e re përpara lozhës së vet ose përpara një lozhe tjetër... Ka gjithashtu edhe një formular aplikimi që mund ta plotësosh online, ndërsa mund ta marrësh këtë vendin pasi ke dëgjuar një emision 15 minutash të dielën në mëngjes në"France Culture", por kjo funksionon për francezët sigurisht, ndërsa anëtar i vëllazërisë shqiptare mund të bëhesh vetëm pas një viti, kur dega e 'Grand Orient de France' të ketë mbërritur në Shqipëri për të themeluar shoqërinë "sekrete" shqiptare të masonëve.

Shoqëria e veglave të ndërtimit

"Grand Orient de France" është një shoqëri që ngërthen dy parime të cilat në dukje janë kontradiktore: respekti për Traditën e trashëguar nga themeluesit e Masonërisë dhe kërkimi i progresit për përmirësimin e Njeriut dhe të Shoqërisë. Në lozhet malonike përdoren irtuale dhe simbolie gjatë zhvillimit të mbledhjeve për progresin personal të masonëve në gjirin e shoqërisë. Më të njohurat nga këto simbole janë tre pikat, vizorja trekëndore dhe kompasi. Domethënia e tyre filozofike dhe morale mund të kapet vetëm po të depërtosh në thellësi të sekretit masonik. Kërkimi i progresit ka qenë gjithnjë për masonët e Grand Orient një motorr hreflektimesh për veprimet e tyre dhe në të njëjtën kohë ky parim bën pjesë edhe në traditën e bindjes. "Ne jemi trashëgimtarë të burrave dhe grave që kanë përmirësuar njerëzimin: Volteri, La Fayette, Garibaldi, Auguste Blanqui, Victor Schoelcher, emir Abd El-Kader, Louise Michel, Bakounine, Jean Zay, Félix Eboué, Pierre Brossolette dhe shumë të tjerë janë disa nga anëtarët e kësaj shoqërie sipas 'Grand Orient". Në të njëjtën kohë kjo shoqëri e shpall veten si mbrojtëse vigjilente të parimeve të devizës së Republikës Francee: "Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité" (Liri, Barazi, Vëllazëri). Ata e shpallin veten gjithashtu kundër racizmit dhe armiqve të demokracisë, janë për lirinë absolute të koshiencës që garantohet nga laiciteti i institucioneve.

Origjina legjendare

Edhe pse të ashtuquajturat "llozha" të masonëve janë shfaqur në shekullin e XVII-të, në Écosse, origjina e tyre historike implikon edhe një origjinë legjendare dhe simbolike më të lashtë. Masonët e parë e lidhnin simbolikisht këtë origjinë mitike me origjinën e vetë masonërisë (domethënë me origjinën e artit të ndërtimit). Në një shekull ku studimet paleontologjie nuk ekzistonin akoma, ishte e natyrshme për ata që ta lidhnin origjinën e saj me epokën e Adamit (njeriu i parë sipas konceptit të kohës) ose atë të Noes (ndërtimi i Harkut dhe fesë së "parë") ose më shpesh me atë të ndërtimit të tempullit të Salomonit nga arkitekti Hiram Abi.

Në fund të shekullit të XVI-të, dorëshkrimi i Régius e vendoste në mënyrë emblematike shoqërine e Masonëve nën emrin e Euklidit dhe të Pitagorët, baballarët e gjeometrisë dhe nën mbrojtjen e mbretit Athelstan të Anglisë. Të tjera dorëshkrime që lidhen me shoqërinë e masonëve, si dorëshkrimet e Halliëell (c. 1390), le Cooke (c. 1400), statujat e Ratisbonne (1498), statujat e Schaë (1598), York (1370), Absolion (1668), Sloane (1700) paraqesin aspekte të ngjashme.

Në fund të shekullit të XVIII, me rizbulimin e Egjiptit antik nga perëndimorët, natyrshëm këto rituale malonike e zhvendosën origjinën simbolike në epokën e ndërtimit të piramidave. Në mesin e shekullit XIX të romanticizmit, me rastin e rizbulimit të trashëgimisë së Mesjetës, miti masonik përforcoi gjithaq natyrshëm hreferencat me ndërtimin e katedraleve. Pas gjithë këtyre modifikimeve të dukshme simbolike, ajo që bie në sy është se shoqëria e ka zhvendosur gjithnjë simbolikën e saj drejt atyre që sollën progres gjatë gjithë historisë në histori, artin e ndërtimit dhe vlerave që ata shpallin.

Antimasonizmi, frikë nga misteri dhe sekreti

Antimasonizmi ka lindur e ushqyer nga frika prej sekretit, misterit dhe "shoqërive sekrete". Ky qëndrim lidhet edhe me kundërshtimin e ideve progresiste dhe liberale të dala nga shekulli i Lymierëve, koha gjatë të cilës shumë filozofë të njohur janë bërë anëtarë të masonërisë. Antimasonizmi konsiderohet një doktrinë që zhvillohet në disa mjedise katolike dhe tek kundër-revolucionarët.

Masonët e famshëm

Mendohet që masonët e famshëm kanë qenë të shumtë dhe në rend alfabetik nis me Aldrin (që vuri këmbën në hënë në 21 korrik 1969), por në këtë listë figurojnë edhe emra të mëdhenj si filozofi i madh i të drejtës Jean-Baptiste Baudin që është bërë anëtar i shoqërisë në 1842, Pierre Brossolette. Por edhe Mozarti radhitet ndër masonët, pasi është pritur në lozhen e bamirësisë në Vjenë në 1784 dhe mendohet se edhe Donatien Alphonse, markezi iSade (1740-1814) ka qenë mason, por ka një debat për këtë. Por nuk ka asnjë dyshim për anëtarësinë e Hugo Pratt, autor filmash vizatimorë në masoneri. Ndër politikanët figuron edhe Paul Ramadier (1888-1961) që nuk e ndali kurrë aktivitetin masonik. Ai ka qenë president i parë i parlamentit të Republikës së gjashtë. "Ne jemi trashëgimtarë të burrave dhe grave që kanë përmirësuar njerëzimin: Volteri, La Fayette, Garibaldi, Auguste Blanqui, Victor Schoelcher, emir Abd El-Kader, Louise Michel, Bakounine, Jean Zay, Félix Eboué, Pierre Brossolette dhe shumë të tjerë janë disa nga anëtarët e kësaj shoqërie sipas 'Grand Orient".

Ezoterizmi
Sekretë apo diskretë?

Edhe pse nuk propozon një doktrinë krejtësisht të fshehtë, kjo shoqëri konsiderohet shpeh si ezoterik në praktikën e saj dhe në disa aspekte të cilat nuk tregohen për publikun. Ka disa arsye me të cilat justifikohet mbajtja fshehur e këtyre sekreteve: Kështu për shembull zotërimi i praktikave të mbajtura sekrete si zotërimi i disa gjesteve shërben si mënyrë për t'u njohur brenda rrethit të masonëve. Masoneria përdor për të eksploruar problemet etike një sistem shkallëzimi që nuk mund të konceptohet veçse me anë të një zbulimi progresiv. Ajo është zhvilluar në një moment kur kujtime te luftës së feve he persekutimeve fetare ishin shumë të pranishme dhe kur ia vlente më mirë të fshiheshe sesa të flisje lirshëm për tema të ndjeshme. Disa mendojnë megjithatë që nuk ka mbetur më asnjë sekret për tu zbuluar në shoqëriën e masonëve, sepse praktikat e tyre janë publikuar tashmë prej kohësh. Sot masonët përbëjnë më shumë shoqëri diskrete sesa sekrete. Çdo mason ëshët i lirë ta zbulojë veten, por jo një mason tjetër ama.

Skandalet
Kritikat dhe kundërshtarët

Ka shumë teori komplotesh brenda shoqërisë së masonëve dhe disa mendojnë se masoneria është vetëm një rrjet i madh social i ndërtuar për interesin e anëtarëve të vet. Ka edhe disa praktika të dyshimta që kanë implikuar masonët si për shembulll çështja e tenxhereve e fillimit të shekullit XX dhe në 1980 çështja e Roberto Calvi i ashtuquajtur bankieri i Zotit që drejtonte "Banco Ambrosiano" që ishte një nga dështimet më të njohura.

"Relativizojnë fenë"
Kisha katolike, kundër masonëve

Edhe pse masonët janë pranuar nga shumë rryma fetare, si protestantët konservatorë dhe myslimanët radikalë, kundërshtia kryesore është e vjetër dhe lidhet me Kishën Katolike që e konsideron masonërinë si një përhapje të relativizmit në fushën fetare, domethënë idenë se asnjë fe nuk është superiore ndaj të tjerave. Dënimi i parë i masonërisë nga Kisha Katolike nis në 1738 me papa Klementin XII dhe vijoi me disa nga pasuesit e tij si papa Léone XIII, etj. Në 1917 Kisha katolike e dënonte në mënyrë të hapur përkatësinë në lozhet malonike, por me ndryshimet e bëra në 1983 masonët nuk figurojnë mes shoqërive sekrete të dënuara nga ligjet fetare. Megjithatë në 1983 një deklaratë e drejtuar atëherë nga Joseph Ratzinger (që tashmë është bërë papa Benedikti XVI) rithekson ndalimin e katolikëve për tu bashkuar me masonërinë. Ajo deklaratë është aprovuar në atë kohë nga Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë. 




KETU KE NJE TEME TE HAPUR NGA VETE BARAT e cila dokumentohet hapja e nje lozhe Masonikesh ne Shqiperi.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...0&postcount=28

----------


## lone_star

Genesis flm per shkrimin me lart. 

Nuk e dija per loxhen masonike ne Shqiperi. 
Masonet ne kohet moderne  kane ardhur ne formen e thjesht klubeve sociale qe kryejne bamiresi etj. Nuk besoj kategorikisht se kane fuqi politike ose monetare.

Ishte ndryshe ne mesjete kur masonet ishin bashkesi te fshehta te njerezve te edukuar te nje mendesie, asaj pro dijes, shkences e perparimit e kundra shtypjes se Kishes Katolike ne Evrope dhe injorances. Kjo shpjegon dhe fshehtesine dhe te qenurit sekrete. Po ashtu edhe armiqesine qe Kisha e Islami akoma kane ndaj tyre.

Barat, une nuk thashe qe George Soros eshte njeri i mrekullueshem  e rob zoti. Une as ate e as ndonje nga fondacioni i tij nuk kam takuar. Une thashe qe fondacioni ka bere shume gjera per Shqiperine sidomos per arsimin. Sic te dhashe dicka nga pervoja ime personale. Pse s'na e shpjegon ti ne nje kundra pergjigje pa inate dhe paragjykime dicka te keqe qe ata kane kryer. Nese ke fakte une s'kam pse te te mos besoj.

----------


## Darius

> Genesis flm per shkrimin me lart. 
> 
> Nuk e dija per loxhen masonike ne Shqiperi. 
> Masonet ne kohet moderne  kane ardhur ne formen e thjesht klubeve sociale qe kryejne bamiresi etj. Nuk besoj kategorikisht se kane fuqi politike ose monetare.
> 
> Ishte ndryshe ne mesjete kur masonet ishin bashkesi te fshehta te njerezve te edukuar te nje mendesie, asaj pro dijes, shkences e perparimit e kundra shtypjes se Kishes Katolike ne Evrope dhe injorances. Kjo shpjegon dhe fshehtesine dhe te qenurit sekrete. Po ashtu edhe armiqesine qe Kisha e Islami akoma kane ndaj tyre.


lone_star masonet e mesjetes eshte ti puthesh ne krahasim me keta te kohes tone. Ne kete forumin tone ke nje teme me informacion te bollshem per masonet dhe veprimtarine e tyre ne shekullin e 19-20. Lexoje se mund te te japi informacion e duhur. Shko ketu: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=51189

----------


## Hyllien

> Genesis flm per shkrimin me lart. 
> 
> Nuk e dija per loxhen masonike ne Shqiperi. 
> Masonet ne kohet moderne  kane ardhur ne formen e thjesht klubeve sociale qe kryejne bamiresi etj. Nuk besoj kategorikisht se kane fuqi politike ose monetare.
> 
> Ishte ndryshe ne mesjete kur masonet ishin bashkesi te fshehta te njerezve te edukuar te nje mendesie, asaj pro dijes, shkences e perparimit e kundra shtypjes se Kishes Katolike ne Evrope dhe injorances. Kjo shpjegon dhe fshehtesine dhe te qenurit sekrete. Po ashtu edhe armiqesine qe Kisha e Islami akoma kane ndaj tyre.
> 
> Barat, une nuk thashe qe George Soros eshte njeri i mrekullueshem  e rob zoti. Une as ate e as ndonje nga fondacioni i tij nuk kam takuar. Une thashe qe fondacioni ka bere shume gjera per Shqiperine sidomos per arsimin. Sic te dhashe dicka nga pervoja ime personale. Pse s'na e shpjegon ti ne nje kundra pergjigje pa inate dhe paragjykime dicka te keqe qe ata kane kryer. Nese ke fakte une s'kam pse te te mos besoj.



Supozo se i ndalon Masonet. Mos kujton se nuk do mbijne prap ? Ta kete dikush pushtetin ne dore, me cdo kusht do mundohet ta ruaj e ta kaloj. Kjo gje ka me qindra vjet qe kultivohet tashme dhe pervec sekreteve qe ruajne, ruajne dhe pushtetin e plotfuqishem ne boten e sotme. 

Jo vetem Masonet kan ardh ne Shqiperi, por tani do behesh dhe sheshbeteje i grupeve te ndryshme. Kan ardh Anglezet, erdhen Francezet ose do vijne, dhe operojne dhe cifutet me njerezit e tyre.

Me sa di un Grand Lodge d'Orient eshte ilegale ne disa shtete te USA-s Darius. Mbase kjo shpjegohet me faktin se jane ne lufte me njera tjetren ?

Nesje te qendrojme ne teme.

----------


## Darius

Nuk eshte se jane ilegale por eshte nga lozhat me famekeqe pasi ka patur dhe ka eksponentet me te frikshem ne mes te saj. Sa per ta ilustruar po ve disa emra:

*Francois Mitterand - 33° Freemason (Grand Orient Lodge)

Karl Marx - (Grand Orient Lodge)

Frederick Engels - (Grand Orient Lodge)

Vladimir Lenin - Illuminati (Grand Orient Lodge)

Joseph Stalin - Illuminati (Grand Orient Lodge)

Leon Trotsky - (Grand Orient Lodge)

Prince Bertil - (Grande Orient Lodge of Freemasonry)
*

etj qe spo me kujtohen. Megjithate ne rastin konkret nuk behet fjale per Grand Lodge d'Orient pasi te gjitha lozhat quhen ose Grand Lodge ose Lodge D'Orient dhe zonjusha Belinda ja ka mbytur pak si kot ne kete mes. Lodge d'Orient franceze eshte e njejte me nje irlandeze apo angleze apo skoceze dhe ka marr kete emer per arsye te thjeshta te kombinimit te Lozhes Blu me Fremasonerine. Kaq, as me shume e as me pak.

----------


## BARAT

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				postuar me pare nga lone_star
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Inat dhe paragjykim? Aspak...do me pelqente qe levizja Mjaft ta zgjeronte si problem. Ju si thoni? Ia vlen? Apo Mjaft e mbaroi misionin dhe do filloje pjesen e dyte te punes?

Shkrimi i meposhtem eshte shume i vlefshem nese doni te hyni ne brendesi te ceshtjes se shtruar me siper

*LEXOJENI ME VEMENDJE*

-----------------------------------

09 Janar 2007 ("SOT")

*Nga Kastriot Myftaraj* 

Gjatë pushimeve në ditët e ndërrimit të viteve është zhvilluar një takim konfidencial midis multimiliarderëve, hebreo-amerikanit George Soros dhe greko-zviceranit Spiro Latsis, ku më së shumti është diskutuar për fatin politik të Edi Ramës.Këta të dy përfaqësojnë dy qendrat ndërkombëtare të cilat, që prej vitit 1991, kur PPSH u shndrrua në PS, ka pasur dy qendra ndërkombëtare që kanë tentuar të marrin nën kontroll të majtën shqiptare, duke zbatuar skemën e tyre për lidershipin e saj. Këto dy qendra janë Greqia, e mbështetur nga lobet e diasporës greke në Perëndim, me përfaqësues më të shquar miliarderin Spiros Latsis (Llacis)si dhe qarqet ndërkombëtare hebreje me përfaqësues kryesor George Soros. Këto dy linja, edhe pse mund të kenë pasur dhe kanë interesa imediate, çka i ka bërë ose mund t' i bëjë që të bashkëpunojnë, në sens final, kanë qëllime të kundërta. Derisa linja greke kërkonte që PS të kontrollohej nga një lidership kristianësh ortodoksë, linja sorosiane kërkonte që PS të kontrollohej nga një lidership njerëzish me identitet të dyzuar, të tillë që të ishin me origjinë hebreje dhe që tashmë, falë një projekti të Sorosit, ishin rikthyer në identitetin hebre, gjithsesi duke mbetur kriptohebrej, që mos të shkaktohej alarm në botë. Edi Rama u zgjodh nga George Soros për t' u mbështetur, duke u parë si një njeri që kishte cilësitë për t' u arritur një kompromis midis linjës sorosiane dhe asaj greke. Kjo për faktin se Edi Rama është me identitet të dyzuar, duke qenë nga një familje me origjinë të largët hebreje që është konvertuar në fenë e krishtere ortodokse, madje duke qenë edhe gjysëm-himariot (nga nëna), çka për grekët ka shumë rëndësi, pasi dihet rëndësia që ata duan t' i japin Himarës në politikën greke në Shqipëri. Natyrisht që entourage e Edi Ramës në pushtet do të përbëhet nga kriptohebrej sorosianë të llojit të vet si Erion Veliaj dhe Megi Ajtyresa. Ngjitja e Edi Ramës në postin e kryetarit të PS-së është një lëvizje pas së cilës qëndrojnë forca, në rradhë të parë të huaja, që e kanë mbështetur Ramën në karrierën e vet politike. Këto forca nuk gjenden vetëm në kancelaritë e huaja, por edhe në qendra të tjera, ose më saktë janë rezultat i një kombinacioni të qendrave të politikës me ato të ekonomisë, që përmenda më lart. Politika e madhe ka nevojë për paranë e madhe dhe paraja e madhe ka nevojë për politikën që të shumëfishohet; ky është një rregull i vjetër sa bota. Por Soros e di që për të bërë në mënyrë të qendrueshme një ndryshim të tillë në lidershipin e së majtës shqiptare duhet të ketë konsensusin e Athinës, e cila që pas rënies së komunizmit në Shqipëri e sheh PS-në si partinë e madhe shqiptare ku Athina ka influencë më të madhe. Njeriu kryesor mbi të cilit Soros ka kërkar që të influencojë në Athinë që të arrihet ky kompromis është greko-zvicerani Spiros Latsis, një nga njerëzit më të pasur të botës, që sipas listës "Miliarderë të Botës", të publikuar nga revista "Forbes", për vitin 2006, është i pesëdhjetëenjëti në listën e njerëzve më të pasur të botës, me 9.1 miliardë USD. Familja Latsis ka qenë gjithherë e angazhuar në çështjen e "Vorio-Epirit" dhe ka interesa të mëdha ekonomike në Shqipërinë paskomuniste. Babai i Spiros, Yannis Latsis, krijuesi i pasurisë së familjes, i cili vdiq para tre viteshm në vitin 1991 krijoi një fondacion për të ndihmuar çështjen greke në "Vorio-Epir". Synimi i këtij fondacioni ishte që në Shqipëri, kryesisht tek e majta, të krijohej një lidership politik që do të favorizonte hyrjen dhe dominimin ekonomik të biznesit grek, posaçërisht të atij të Latsis Group, në Shqipëri. Prej këtij fondacioni ka përfituar shpesh ndihma financiare edhe PS, kur ka qenë në opozitë dhe posaçërisht Fatos Nano. Familja Latsis, duke përdorur lidhjet e saj në SHBA-të, posaçërisht miqësinë e saj me familjen Bush për shkak të interesave të përbashkëta në biznesin e naftës, punoi para vitit 1997, që e majta shqiptare të bëhej e pranueshme në Washington. Mjaft të thuhet se kur ish-Presidenti George Bush Jr, vizioi Shqipërinë në vitin 1996, i shoqëruar nga Colin Powell, për të takuar Presidentin Berisha në Vlorë, pas zgjedhjeve të kundërshtuara të majit 1996, ata udhëtuan në jahtin superluksoz të familjes Latsis, që kjo ua kishte vënë në dispozicion për një udhëtim në Mesdhe. Me ardhjen e PS-në në pushtet, Spiros Latsis siguroi favore të mëdha ekonomike në Shqipëri. Sot Latsis ka interesa të mëdha ekonomike në Shqipëri, nëpërmjet kompanive greke ku ai ka aksione. Spiros Latsis, edhe pse jeton në Zvicër, është shumë i angazhuar në çështjet ekonomike dhe politike, në Greqi dhe madje në Shqipëri. Holdingu i tij "Latsis Group" zotëron 30% të "Hellenic Petroleum", kompanisë gjigande greke të naftës, që sot dominon tregun shqiptar, falë favoreve që iu bënë në kohën kur PS qe në pushtet. Holdingu i madh i familjes Latsis, EFG Bank Group, një konsorcium bankar ndërkombëtar, i kuotuar në bursat e Athinës dhe të Zurihut, zotëron paketa të rëndësishme aksionesh në të gjitha bankat greke që kanë hapur degë në Shqipëri. Gjithashtu "Latsis Group" zotëron aksione edhe në kompanitë "OTE" dhe Vodafone Greece që zotërojnë tregun e telefonisë mobile në Shqipëri, nëpërmjet off-shore të tyre. Nuk ka biznes grek në Shqipëri, ku familja Latsis nuk i ka futur duart në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër. Spiro Latsis është njeriu që ka peshën e duhur në Athinë për të influencuar që skema politike e Sorosit në Shqipëri të pranohet nga qeveria greke. Në vitin 1998, para se Edi Rama të lançohej në politikë, duke marrë postin e ministrit të kulturës, u bë një takim Soros-Latsis. Në këtë takim Soros e propozoi Edi Ramën si një gjetje kompromisi mes dy linjave, në sensin që e kam shpjeguar më lart. Latsis e pranoi idenë e Sorosit si një eksperiment, duke ia lënë kohës nëse Edi Rama duhej të mbështetej për të dalë në krye të së majtës shqiptare. Si rezultat i këtij kompromisi Soros-Latsis Edi Rama pati mbështetjen hebreje dhe greke për të ardhur në krye të bashkisë së Tiranës, mbështetje që u shpreh simbolikisht nga këshilltari piktoresk hebre, Berkovitz i dy fushatave elektorale të Edi Ramës, i cili meqë ra fjala, duke dalë me veshjen dhe look-un e një kleriku të një sekti ekstremist hebre, ka dhunuar laicitetin e politikës shqiptare. Ndërsa homologut grek të Berkovitz, Nicolas Gage, Edi Rama i dhuroi minimalisht një apartament duplex në Tiranë, në "bllok", ose më saktë dy kate të një pallati luksoz. Në shtator 2005, kur Fatos Nano dha dorëheqjen si kryetar i PS-së, u zhvillua një takim konfidencial mes Soros dhe Latsis për t' u siguruar pëlqimi grek për ardhjen e Edi Ramës në krye të PS-së. Në këtë takim, që mund të konsiderohet si një "Jaltë" hebreo-greke për influencën në të majtën shqiptare Soros propozoi që Edi Rama si një gjetje kompromisi mes dy linjave, në sensin që e kam shpjeguar më lart. Latsis e pranoi idenë e Sorosit, por përsëri si një eksperiment, duke ia lënë kohës nëse Edi Rama duhet të mbetej për shumë kohë në krye të së majtës në Shqipëri, ose jo. Në këto ditë të shkallëzimit të konfliktit politik në Shqipëri, kur fija e fatit të Edi Ramës është holluar shumë, dhe në pyetje është qendrimi i tij në krye të PS-së, janë takuar përsëri dy "moirat" e tij, Soros dhe Latsis. Soros kërkon mbështetjen greke që Edi Rama të fitojë zgjedhjet vendore, duke fituar natyrisht edhe në Tiranë, që më pas të bëhen zgjedhje të parakohshme parlamentare, në prag të së cilave Edi Rama do të bëjë një pastrim radikla në parti, që do të bëjë që kundërshtarët e tij mos të zgjidhen deputetë. Pasi PS t' i fitojë këto zgjedhje Edi Rama do të vijë në pushtet si kryetar i një qeverie me njerëz të llojit të aktivistëve të Lëvizjes "Mjaft", ndërsa në krye të Bashkisë së Tiranës do të vijë Erion Veliaj. A do të sigurojë Soros mbështetjen greke për këtë plan? Hezitimi i Latsis vjen se figura e Edi Ramës, që nga Soros shihet si një bazë për kompromis mes dy linjave, asaj hebreje dhe asaj greke ka filluar të shkaktojë një konflikt të ashpër midis palëve. Logjika të thotë se mund të ketë një kompromis midis Greqisë dhe Sorosit për lidershipin e së majtës në Shqipëri të materializuar në personin e Edi Ramës, pasi në Greqi antisemitizmi është shumë i fortë. Në Greqi, pothuajse të gjithë, elitat dhe njerëzit e thjeshtë, besojnë në teorinë e konspiracionit hebre kundër Greqisë dhe se shumë nga pjestarët e elitave greke, politike, ekonomike dhe akademike janë kriptohebrej të mbështetur nga qarqet hebreje ndërkombëtare, që punojnë kundër interesave greke. Në nëntor 2003, artisti më i shquar grek i gjallë, kompozitori Mikis Teodorakis, në një konferencë për shtyp ku kishte në krah ministrat grekë të Kulturës dhe të Arsimit, u shpreh se çifutët janë rrënjët e të gjitha të këqijave në botë dhe vazhdoi duke thënë se hebrejtë kanë vetëm Abrahamin dhe Jakobin që janë hije, ndërsa grekët kanë Perikliun. Dy ministrat nuk e panë të arsyeshme ta qortojnë Teodorakisin, madje as të distancohen nga kjo deklaratë. Dy ministrat, që për më tepër qenë të së majtës, që supozohet të jetë më liberale, vepruan kështu se e dijnë që grekët janë një popull shumë antisemit dhe ata dhe partia e tyre vetëm do të humbnin pikë nëse e kundërshtonin Teodorakisin që në Greqi është një ikonë kombëtare. Një kompromis midis Athinës zyrtare dhe qarqeve hebreje ndërkombëtare, të përfaqësuara nga Soros, për lidershipin e Ps-së në Shqipëri, në personin e Edi Ramës, do të shihej si një provë e vërtetësisë së kësaj teorie dhe madje si një premisë që një gjë e tillë të bëhet dhe në Athinë. Prandaj, grekët nuk mund të bëjnë kompromis me Soros për lidershipin e PS, me Edi Ramën si pikë e arritjes së kompromisit. Familja Latsis njihet si një familje që ka të kultivuar antisemitizmin tradicional grek dhe që është edukuar nga padroni i familjes, Yannis Latsis me krenarinë që ka hyrë në biznesin e hebrejve (financën e lartë) me kapitale të vëna me punë dhe jo me spekulime. Veçanërisht George Soros është urryer dhe urrehet posaçërisht nga Yannis dhe Spiros Latsis. Veprimet e fundit të Sorosit në politikën shqiptare, posaçërisht tek e majta, familja Latsis i sheh si një sfidë turpëruese që i bëhet asaj në një domen që ajo e quan si të vetin do të thotë si të Helenizmit ortodoks. Por, gjithashtu, familja Latsis e di mirë se çfarë çmimi paguan në rast se sfidon një njeri të nivelit të Soros. Këtu ka një rol dhe sedra e lënduar e miliarderit. George Soros, në fakt në renditjen e njerëzve më të pasur të botës, sipas të dhënave që jep revista «Forbes» për vitin 2006 renditet i shtëdhjetënjëti në listën e njerëzve më të pasur të botës, me 7.2 miliardë USD, njëzet vende pas Spiros Latsis. Por fuqia e Soros nuk qendron vetëm tek sasia e parave që ai zotëron personalisht, por tek sasia e parave që është në gjendje të aktivizojë në spekulimet që bën, në kombinacion me njerëz të tjerë të pasur. Gjithsesi, Latsis ndihet i fyer në sedër se është cënuar nga një njeri më pak i pasur dhe për më tepër nga një spekulant. Në raport me SHBA-të, të dy palët, Soros dhe Latsis, kanë interesa kontradiktore. Soros është sot zëdhënës i shquar i një fraksioni të establishmentit amerikan që ndan një vision të kundërt me atë të Presidentit Bush, për rolin e SHBA-ve në botë. Soros, duke folur pa terma gjysmake, që para zgjedhjeve të fundit presidenciale në SHBA-të, e ka quajtur largimin e Presidentit Bush nga pushteti, si një çështje jete ose vdekjeje për të (Soros), duke qenë se sipas Soros, Presidenti Bush është një rrezik për botën. Natyrisht që Soros dhe ata që qendrojnë pas tij, nuk e kanë thjesht me Presidentin Bush, por me atë pjesë të atij fraksioni të establishmentit amerikan që përfaqësohet nga Bush. Në analizë të fundit Soros është kundër lidershipit amerikan në botë, pasi vetëm me politikën e Bush, SHBA-të mund ta kenë një rol të tillë në botë. Në anën tjetër, Spiros Latsis, edhe pse ka lidhje të shumta në SHBA-të dhe mburret për miqësinë me familjen Bush, është vënë në opozitë me SHBA-të, duke mbështetur interesat nacionale greke, tashmë të riformuluara dhe të orientuara nga Rusia, në atë që në Athinë quhet "diplomacia greke e energjisë". Këtu fjala është për ndërtimin e naftësjellësit Burgas-Alexandroupolos, që është një projekt ruso-greko-bullgar, si dhe për ndërtimin e gazësjellësit që nëpërmjet Greqisë do ta çojë gazin rus në Itali. që parë me kundërshtim nga SHBA-të Këto projekte janë parë me kundërshtim nga SHBA-të, ku kundërshtimi për të dytin ka qenë zyrtar i artikuluar nga zëdhënësi i Departamentit të Shteti, fill pas vizitës së Presidentit rus Putin në Athinë, në shtator të këtij viti, si dhe më pas nga ambasadori amerikan Ries në një intervistë për gazetën greke "Vima". Si inicues i ndërtimit të naftësjellësit Burgas-Alexandroupolos doli "Latsis Group". Për të ulur animozitetin që ky projekt shkaktoi në SHBA-të "Latsis Group" tërhoqi në këtë projekt edhe kompaninë e madhe amerikane të naftës "Chevron", e cila pavarësisht nga shpresat që mund të ketë pasur, tashmë gjendet në këtë ndërmarrje në një rol dekorativ, si gjethe fiku amerikane e lakuriqësisë së gjeopolitikës ruso-greke. Por "Latsis Group" pritet të marrë "fetën" e vet të mirë edhe në projektin e gazsjellësit të sipërpërmendur. Pra, si Soros, ashtu dhe Latsis kanë secili "thembrën e Akilit" në marrëdhëniet me atë pjesë të establishmentit amerikan që dominon dhe duket se do të dominojë dhe në të ardhmen politikën amerikane në botë dhe posaçërisht në Ballkan. Kjo gjë shkon në favor të interesit nacional shqiptar. Në rrethanat e kësaj përplasjeje mes linjës greke dhe asaj hebreje në Shqipëri, Edi Rama mund të humbë mbështetjen greke dhe madje të silurohet nga Greqia për t' u larguar nga posti i kryetarit të PS-së, madje për t' u larguar përfundimisht nga politika e madhe. Duke konsideruar faktin që linja hebreje e Soros në SHBa-të është në konflikt me linjën anglosakse që aktualisht përfaqësohet nga Bush (konflikt që nuk pritet të përfundojë me mbarimin e mandatit presidencial të Bush jr.), duket se Edi Rama që ka interesa dhe biznese në Kaliforni, ku ato i administron për të i vëllai Olsi Rama, sigurisht që e ka parë kuriozitetin e madh të kësaj zone thyerjen tektonike të San Andrea, që vende vende është e dukshme dhe në sipërfaqe, çka e bën ta rrokë krejtësisht kuptimin e krahasimit se Edi Rama, që ka hyrë në politikë si një skifter, mund të gjendet befas në gjendjen e atyre zogjve të shokuar të rënë përtokë, që gjatë tërmetit, kur përplasen pllakat tektonike, coptohen prej tyre. Tuesday, 09 January 2007 ("SOT")
Nga Kastriot Myftaraj - Gjatë pushimeve në ditët e ndërrimit të viteve është zhvilluar një takim konfidencial midis multimiliarderëve, hebreo-amerikanit George Soros dhe greko-zviceranit Spiro Latsis, ku më së shumti është diskutuar për fatin politik të Edi Ramës.Këta të dy përfaqësojnë dy qendrat ndërkombëtare të cilat, që prej vitit 1991, kur PPSH u shndrrua në PS, ka pasur dy qendra ndërkombëtare që kanë tentuar të marrin nën kontroll të majtën shqiptare, duke zbatuar skemën e tyre për lidershipin e saj. Këto dy qendra janë Greqia, e mbështetur nga lobet e diasporës greke në Perëndim, me përfaqësues më të shquar miliarderin Spiros Latsis (Llacis)si dhe qarqet ndërkombëtare hebreje me përfaqësues kryesor George Soros. Këto dy linja, edhe pse mund të kenë pasur dhe kanë interesa imediate, çka i ka bërë ose mund t' i bëjë që të bashkëpunojnë, në sens final, kanë qëllime të kundërta. Derisa linja greke kërkonte që PS të kontrollohej nga një lidership kristianësh ortodoksë, linja sorosiane kërkonte që PS të kontrollohej nga një lidership njerëzish me identitet të dyzuar, të tillë që të ishin me origjinë hebreje dhe që tashmë, falë një projekti të Sorosit, ishin rikthyer në identitetin hebre, gjithsesi duke mbetur kriptohebrej, që mos të shkaktohej alarm në botë. Edi Rama u zgjodh nga George Soros për t' u mbështetur, duke u parë si një njeri që kishte cilësitë për t' u arritur një kompromis midis linjës sorosiane dhe asaj greke. Kjo për faktin se Edi Rama është me identitet të dyzuar, duke qenë nga një familje me origjinë të largët hebreje që është konvertuar në fenë e krishtere ortodokse, madje duke qenë edhe gjysëm-himariot (nga nëna), çka për grekët ka shumë rëndësi, pasi dihet rëndësia që ata duan t' i japin Himarës në politikën greke në Shqipëri. Natyrisht që entourage e Edi Ramës në pushtet do të përbëhet nga kriptohebrej sorosianë të llojit të vet si Erion Veliaj dhe Megi Ajtyresa. Ngjitja e Edi Ramës në postin e kryetarit të PS-së është një lëvizje pas së cilës qëndrojnë forca, në rradhë të parë të huaja, që e kanë mbështetur Ramën në karrierën e vet politike. Këto forca nuk gjenden vetëm në kancelaritë e huaja, por edhe në qendra të tjera, ose më saktë janë rezultat i një kombinacioni të qendrave të politikës me ato të ekonomisë, që përmenda më lart. Politika e madhe ka nevojë për paranë e madhe dhe paraja e madhe ka nevojë për politikën që të shumëfishohet; ky është një rregull i vjetër sa bota. Por Soros e di që për të bërë në mënyrë të qendrueshme një ndryshim të tillë në lidershipin e së majtës shqiptare duhet të ketë konsensusin e Athinës, e cila që pas rënies së komunizmit në Shqipëri e sheh PS-në si partinë e madhe shqiptare ku Athina ka influencë më të madhe. Njeriu kryesor mbi të cilit Soros ka kërkar që të influencojë në Athinë që të arrihet ky kompromis është greko-zvicerani Spiros Latsis, një nga njerëzit më të pasur të botës, që sipas listës "Miliarderë të Botës", të publikuar nga revista "Forbes", për vitin 2006, është i pesëdhjetëenjëti në listën e njerëzve më të pasur të botës, me 9.1 miliardë USD. Familja Latsis ka qenë gjithherë e angazhuar në çështjen e "Vorio-Epirit" dhe ka interesa të mëdha ekonomike në Shqipërinë paskomuniste. Babai i Spiros, Yannis Latsis, krijuesi i pasurisë së familjes, i cili vdiq para tre viteshm në vitin 1991 krijoi një fondacion për të ndihmuar çështjen greke në "Vorio-Epir". Synimi i këtij fondacioni ishte që në Shqipëri, kryesisht tek e majta, të krijohej një lidership politik që do të favorizonte hyrjen dhe dominimin ekonomik të biznesit grek, posaçërisht të atij të Latsis Group, në Shqipëri. Prej këtij fondacioni ka përfituar shpesh ndihma financiare edhe PS, kur ka qenë në opozitë dhe posaçërisht Fatos Nano. Familja Latsis, duke përdorur lidhjet e saj në SHBA-të, posaçërisht miqësinë e saj me familjen Bush për shkak të interesave të përbashkëta në biznesin e naftës, punoi para vitit 1997, që e majta shqiptare të bëhej e pranueshme në Washington. Mjaft të thuhet se kur ish-Presidenti George Bush Jr, vizioi Shqipërinë në vitin 1996, i shoqëruar nga Colin Powell, për të takuar Presidentin Berisha në Vlorë, pas zgjedhjeve të kundërshtuara të majit 1996, ata udhëtuan në jahtin superluksoz të familjes Latsis, që kjo ua kishte vënë në dispozicion për një udhëtim në Mesdhe. Me ardhjen e PS-në në pushtet, Spiros Latsis siguroi favore të mëdha ekonomike në Shqipëri. Sot Latsis ka interesa të mëdha ekonomike në Shqipëri, nëpërmjet kompanive greke ku ai ka aksione. Spiros Latsis, edhe pse jeton në Zvicër, është shumë i angazhuar në çështjet ekonomike dhe politike, në Greqi dhe madje në Shqipëri. Holdingu i tij "Latsis Group" zotëron 30% të "Hellenic Petroleum", kompanisë gjigande greke të naftës, që sot dominon tregun shqiptar, falë favoreve që iu bënë në kohën kur PS qe në pushtet. Holdingu i madh i familjes Latsis, EFG Bank Group, një konsorcium bankar ndërkombëtar, i kuotuar në bursat e Athinës dhe të Zurihut, zotëron paketa të rëndësishme aksionesh në të gjitha bankat greke që kanë hapur degë në Shqipëri. Gjithashtu "Latsis Group" zotëron aksione edhe në kompanitë "OTE" dhe Vodafone Greece që zotërojnë tregun e telefonisë mobile në Shqipëri, nëpërmjet off-shore të tyre. Nuk ka biznes grek në Shqipëri, ku familja Latsis nuk i ka futur duart në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër. Spiro Latsis është njeriu që ka peshën e duhur në Athinë për të influencuar që skema politike e Sorosit në Shqipëri të pranohet nga qeveria greke. Në vitin 1998, para se Edi Rama të lançohej në politikë, duke marrë postin e ministrit të kulturës, u bë një takim Soros-Latsis. Në këtë takim Soros e propozoi Edi Ramën si një gjetje kompromisi mes dy linjave, në sensin që e kam shpjeguar më lart. Latsis e pranoi idenë e Sorosit si një eksperiment, duke ia lënë kohës nëse Edi Rama duhej të mbështetej për të dalë në krye të së majtës shqiptare. Si rezultat i këtij kompromisi Soros-Latsis Edi Rama pati mbështetjen hebreje dhe greke për të ardhur në krye të bashkisë së Tiranës, mbështetje që u shpreh simbolikisht nga këshilltari piktoresk hebre, Berkovitz i dy fushatave elektorale të Edi Ramës, i cili meqë ra fjala, duke dalë me veshjen dhe look-un e një kleriku të një sekti ekstremist hebre, ka dhunuar laicitetin e politikës shqiptare. Ndërsa homologut grek të Berkovitz, Nicolas Gage, Edi Rama i dhuroi minimalisht një apartament duplex në Tiranë, në "bllok", ose më saktë dy kate të një pallati luksoz. Në shtator 2005, kur Fatos Nano dha dorëheqjen si kryetar i PS-së, u zhvillua një takim konfidencial mes Soros dhe Latsis për t' u siguruar pëlqimi grek për ardhjen e Edi Ramës në krye të PS-së. Në këtë takim, që mund të konsiderohet si një "Jaltë" hebreo-greke për influencën në të majtën shqiptare Soros propozoi që Edi Rama si një gjetje kompromisi mes dy linjave, në sensin që e kam shpjeguar më lart. Latsis e pranoi idenë e Sorosit, por përsëri si një eksperiment, duke ia lënë kohës nëse Edi Rama duhet të mbetej për shumë kohë në krye të së majtës në Shqipëri, ose jo. Në këto ditë të shkallëzimit të konfliktit politik në Shqipëri, kur fija e fatit të Edi Ramës është holluar shumë, dhe në pyetje është qendrimi i tij në krye të PS-së, janë takuar përsëri dy "moirat" e tij, Soros dhe Latsis. Soros kërkon mbështetjen greke që Edi Rama të fitojë zgjedhjet vendore, duke fituar natyrisht edhe në Tiranë, që më pas të bëhen zgjedhje të parakohshme parlamentare, në prag të së cilave Edi Rama do të bëjë një pastrim radikla në parti, që do të bëjë që kundërshtarët e tij mos të zgjidhen deputetë. Pasi PS t' i fitojë këto zgjedhje Edi Rama do të vijë në pushtet si kryetar i një qeverie me njerëz të llojit të aktivistëve të Lëvizjes "Mjaft", ndërsa në krye të Bashkisë së Tiranës do të vijë Erion Veliaj. A do të sigurojë Soros mbështetjen greke për këtë plan? Hezitimi i Latsis vjen se figura e Edi Ramës, që nga Soros shihet si një bazë për kompromis mes dy linjave, asaj hebreje dhe asaj greke ka filluar të shkaktojë një konflikt të ashpër midis palëve. Logjika të thotë se mund të ketë një kompromis midis Greqisë dhe Sorosit për lidershipin e së majtës në Shqipëri të materializuar në personin e Edi Ramës, pasi në Greqi antisemitizmi është shumë i fortë. Në Greqi, pothuajse të gjithë, elitat dhe njerëzit e thjeshtë, besojnë në teorinë e konspiracionit hebre kundër Greqisë dhe se shumë nga pjestarët e elitave greke, politike, ekonomike dhe akademike janë kriptohebrej të mbështetur nga qarqet hebreje ndërkombëtare, që punojnë kundër interesave greke. Në nëntor 2003, artisti më i shquar grek i gjallë, kompozitori Mikis Teodorakis, në një konferencë për shtyp ku kishte në krah ministrat grekë të Kulturës dhe të Arsimit, u shpreh se çifutët janë rrënjët e të gjitha të këqijave në botë dhe vazhdoi duke thënë se hebrejtë kanë vetëm Abrahamin dhe Jakobin që janë hije, ndërsa grekët kanë Perikliun. Dy ministrat nuk e panë të arsyeshme ta qortojnë Teodorakisin, madje as të distancohen nga kjo deklaratë. Dy ministrat, që për më tepër qenë të së majtës, që supozohet të jetë më liberale, vepruan kështu se e dijnë që grekët janë një popull shumë antisemit dhe ata dhe partia e tyre vetëm do të humbnin pikë nëse e kundërshtonin Teodorakisin që në Greqi është një ikonë kombëtare. Një kompromis midis Athinës zyrtare dhe qarqeve hebreje ndërkombëtare, të përfaqësuara nga Soros, për lidershipin e Ps-së në Shqipëri, në personin e Edi Ramës, do të shihej si një provë e vërtetësisë së kësaj teorie dhe madje si një premisë që një gjë e tillë të bëhet dhe në Athinë. Prandaj, grekët nuk mund të bëjnë kompromis me Soros për lidershipin e PS, me Edi Ramën si pikë e arritjes së kompromisit. Familja Latsis njihet si një familje që ka të kultivuar antisemitizmin tradicional grek dhe që është edukuar nga padroni i familjes, Yannis Latsis me krenarinë që ka hyrë në biznesin e hebrejve (financën e lartë) me kapitale të vëna me punë dhe jo me spekulime. Veçanërisht George Soros është urryer dhe urrehet posaçërisht nga Yannis dhe Spiros Latsis. Veprimet e fundit të Sorosit në politikën shqiptare, posaçërisht tek e majta, familja Latsis i sheh si një sfidë turpëruese që i bëhet asaj në një domen që ajo e quan si të vetin do të thotë si të Helenizmit ortodoks. Por, gjithashtu, familja Latsis e di mirë se çfarë çmimi paguan në rast se sfidon një njeri të nivelit të Soros. Këtu ka një rol dhe sedra e lënduar e miliarderit. George Soros, në fakt në renditjen e njerëzve më të pasur të botës, sipas të dhënave që jep revista «Forbes» për vitin 2006 renditet i shtëdhjetënjëti në listën e njerëzve më të pasur të botës, me 7.2 miliardë USD, njëzet vende pas Spiros Latsis. Por fuqia e Soros nuk qendron vetëm tek sasia e parave që ai zotëron personalisht, por tek sasia e parave që është në gjendje të aktivizojë në spekulimet që bën, në kombinacion me njerëz të tjerë të pasur. Gjithsesi, Latsis ndihet i fyer në sedër se është cënuar nga një njeri më pak i pasur dhe për më tepër nga një spekulant. Në raport me SHBA-të, të dy palët, Soros dhe Latsis, kanë interesa kontradiktore. Soros është sot zëdhënës i shquar i një fraksioni të establishmentit amerikan që ndan një vision të kundërt me atë të Presidentit Bush, për rolin e SHBA-ve në botë. Soros, duke folur pa terma gjysmake, që para zgjedhjeve të fundit presidenciale në SHBA-të, e ka quajtur largimin e Presidentit Bush nga pushteti, si një çështje jete ose vdekjeje për të (Soros), duke qenë se sipas Soros, Presidenti Bush është një rrezik për botën. Natyrisht që Soros dhe ata që qendrojnë pas tij, nuk e kanë thjesht me Presidentin Bush, por me atë pjesë të atij fraksioni të establishmentit amerikan që përfaqësohet nga Bush. Në analizë të fundit Soros është kundër lidershipit amerikan në botë, pasi vetëm me politikën e Bush, SHBA-të mund ta kenë një rol të tillë në botë. Në anën tjetër, Spiros Latsis, edhe pse ka lidhje të shumta në SHBA-të dhe mburret për miqësinë me familjen Bush, është vënë në opozitë me SHBA-të, duke mbështetur interesat nacionale greke, tashmë të riformuluara dhe të orientuara nga Rusia, në atë që në Athinë quhet "diplomacia greke e energjisë". Këtu fjala është për ndërtimin e naftësjellësit Burgas-Alexandroupolos, që është një projekt ruso-greko-bullgar, si dhe për ndërtimin e gazësjellësit që nëpërmjet Greqisë do ta çojë gazin rus në Itali. që parë me kundërshtim nga SHBA-të Këto projekte janë parë me kundërshtim nga SHBA-të, ku kundërshtimi për të dytin ka qenë zyrtar i artikuluar nga zëdhënësi i Departamentit të Shteti, fill pas vizitës së Presidentit rus Putin në Athinë, në shtator të këtij viti, si dhe më pas nga ambasadori amerikan Ries në një intervistë për gazetën greke "Vima". Si inicues i ndërtimit të naftësjellësit Burgas-Alexandroupolos doli "Latsis Group". Për të ulur animozitetin që ky projekt shkaktoi në SHBA-të "Latsis Group" tërhoqi në këtë projekt edhe kompaninë e madhe amerikane të naftës "Chevron", e cila pavarësisht nga shpresat që mund të ketë pasur, tashmë gjendet në këtë ndërmarrje në një rol dekorativ, si gjethe fiku amerikane e lakuriqësisë së gjeopolitikës ruso-greke. Por "Latsis Group" pritet të marrë "fetën" e vet të mirë edhe në projektin e gazsjellësit të sipërpërmendur. Pra, si Soros, ashtu dhe Latsis kanë secili "thembrën e Akilit" në marrëdhëniet me atë pjesë të establishmentit amerikan që dominon dhe duket se do të dominojë dhe në të ardhmen politikën amerikane në botë dhe posaçërisht në Ballkan. Kjo gjë shkon në favor të interesit nacional shqiptar. Në rrethanat e kësaj përplasjeje mes linjës greke dhe asaj hebreje në Shqipëri, Edi Rama mund të humbë mbështetjen greke dhe madje të silurohet nga Greqia për t' u larguar nga posti i kryetarit të PS-së, madje për t' u larguar përfundimisht nga politika e madhe. Duke konsideruar faktin që linja hebreje e Soros në SHBa-të është në konflikt me linjën anglosakse që aktualisht përfaqësohet nga Bush (konflikt që nuk pritet të përfundojë me mbarimin e mandatit presidencial të Bush jr.), duket se Edi Rama që ka interesa dhe biznese në Kaliforni, ku ato i administron për të i vëllai Olsi Rama, sigurisht që e ka parë kuriozitetin e madh të kësaj zone thyerjen tektonike të San Andrea, që vende vende është e dukshme dhe në sipërfaqe, çka e bën ta rrokë krejtësisht kuptimin e krahasimit se Edi Rama, që ka hyrë në politikë si një skifter, mund të gjendet befas në gjendjen e atyre zogjve të shokuar të rënë përtokë, që gjatë tërmetit, kur përplasen pllakat tektonike, coptohen prej tyre.

----------

